
Ask HN: What kind peering agreements does Netflix have? - thickice
It makes little sense for any ISP to peer with Netflix because of the amount of traffic Netflix pumps into their network while receiving pretty much no traffic. Do the ISPs peer with Netflix to give their (ISP&#x27;s) customers a good experience ? Does Netflix also do subtle arm twisting to make the ISPs agree to peer with them ? Or does Netflix pay transit to a big backbone carrier and let them push the Netflix content through the provider&#x27;s peering ?
======
thickice
[https://qz.com/256586/the-inside-story-of-how-netflix-
came-t...](https://qz.com/256586/the-inside-story-of-how-netflix-came-to-pay-
comcast-for-internet-traffic/)

From the details here it looks like Netflix was actually getting arm twisted
by Comcast first and then other big last mile carriers. What this article says
is still relevant ?

